# Pregnant and being made redundant...



## sleepingdoll (11 Oct 2008)

I am being made redundant early December at which time I will be 26 weeks pregnant. I have figured out from the Citizens Advice Site that I must start my Maternity Benefit once my P45 issues. Early December. This is 14 weeks before my baby is due, so my Maternity Benefit will stop when my baby is 3 months old. I hope not to have to look for work until my baby was say 9 months old. Am i entitled to unemployment benefit after my Maternity Leave ends? 
My husband is working and earning a good wage, would this effect my entitlement to unemployment benefit?

Thanks for any light you can shed on the situation...


----------



## niceoneted (12 Oct 2008)

I would be thinking more along the lines that you sign on for job seekers allowance or unemployment benefit when you are made redundant, you have to be available for work to get these but lets be realistic most employers might not want to employ you at the moment as then you would be going on maternity.  Then switch to maternity benefit few weeks before your due - there is probably a specific time when you need to do this. This will allow you to stretch the payments out for a longer time frame. 
If you want to stay off work until the baby is 9 months then once your maternity benefit is up you may not be able to revert to job seekers or unemployment benefit as you have to be available for work.


----------



## micheller (12 Oct 2008)

As per this...
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...ts-to-families-and-children/maternity_benefit

...I believe you have to be working immediately before claiming Maternity Benefit. I'm not sure that you can go from JA/JB to maternity benefit? Just something to be aware of.
But after your maternity benefit stops, if do you begin looking for work and actively trying to line up a new role then you should be able to claim JA, I think?

M.


----------



## sleepingdoll (12 Oct 2008)

Yes its correct according to this that I have to be working immediately before taking maternity benefit, which is why I must start my maternity benefit as soon as I am made redundant. 
*Leave certification*

All employees must have their leave certified by their employer. However, if your contract of employment ends within 16 weeks of your expected date of confinement and you satisfy the PRSI contribution conditions, benefit will be payable from the day after the date on your P45.

after my benefit ends, I sappose I should techinicaly be available for work, but if I apply to a few places, get knocked back then I should be awarded unemployment benefit. I sappose all I can do is wait and see.


----------

